# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  A Game of Thrones Genesis (PC) (2011) (Multil-ENG) (multih)

## elcamaleon

What kind of king you be?
?Conqueror usurper or diplomat?
"A Game of Thrones - Genesis" immerses you in the heart of the battles and intrigues between the Houses that shaped the Kingdom of the West. Since the arrival of the Kingdom of Dorne Nymeria to the awakening of the "Other" beyond the Wall, you will live the origins of the saga of "Game of Thrones" by more than 1000 years of history, participating in the founding events and the greatest battles of the West.
In this magnificent strategy game, victory is not necessarily the result of brute force. You can choose a military approach and besiege your opponents, suffocating in an economic war or even use dirty tricks and diplomacy to crush them politically. Betrayal and deception are everywhere and can be more effective than the most powerful army. So be careful and have no mercy if you want to continue to sit on the Iron Throne.

     The video game adaptation of the fantasy series "A Song of Ice and Fire" by George R. R. Martin.
     A system of complex and exciting game that combines strategy, diplomacy and politics.
     Discover the origins of the universe of the Iron Throne in Story mode and participates in major conflicts that have shaped the West.
     Compete against up to 7 players in multiplayer.Form alliances, break them, use subtle tactics and crush your opponents!










Platform: PC
ISO
Included Medicine
4.21 GB
Developer: Cyanide
Publisher: Focus Home Interactive
Genre: Strategy (Historical)
Language: Text: Spanish, Voices: English
Released: September 29, 2011
Pegi: +12









 SO: Windows Xp Sp2/Vista Sp1/Windows 7
 Procesador: Amd/Intel Dual-Core 2.2 Ghz
 Memoria Ram: 1024 Mb (Xp) / 2048 Mb (Vista/7)
 Tarjeta Grafica: 256 Mb 100% Compatible Directx 9 Y Shaders 3.0
 Ati Radeon X1600 Xt/Intel Hd/Nvidia Geforce 6600 Gt O Superior
 Espacio En El Disco Duro: 10 Gb
 Tarjeta De Sonido: Compatible Con Directx 9


















*DOWNLOAD HERE*




*INTERCHANGEABLE LINKS*



*You can download from 5 different file servers!! - Multihost*





```
http://filevelocity.com/m17ngx1a42fe/AGofThrGenS.part01.rar
http://filevelocity.com/r9fo9lrx4nxe/AGofThrGenS.part02.rar
http://filevelocity.com/b8o8kz02f4ef/AGofThrGenS.part03.rar
http://filevelocity.com/e9tch1t633ll/AGofThrGenS.part04.rar
http://filevelocity.com/5ym5z47y3wz4/AGofThrGenS.part05.rar
http://filevelocity.com/0qbv0k4ldnwd/AGofThrGenS.part06.rar
http://filevelocity.com/4tavmwnt67ig/AGofThrGenS.part07.rar
http://filevelocity.com/73l6ys1r8ahd/AGofThrGenS.part08.rar
http://filevelocity.com/7znj0p6c8kwe/AGofThrGenS.part09.rar

http://freakshare.com/files/pqhhst79/AGofThrGenS.part03.rar.html
http://freakshare.com/files/u8edq3bi/AGofThrGenS.part07.rar.html
http://freakshare.com/files/nqnqu2i4/AGofThrGenS.part01.rar.html
http://freakshare.com/files/zzfh4ihw/AGofThrGenS.part09.rar.html
http://freakshare.com/files/grjvd48v/AGofThrGenS.part02.rar.html
http://freakshare.com/files/gx3oi82n/AGofThrGenS.part06.rar.html
http://freakshare.com/files/670pemcz/AGofThrGenS.part04.rar.html
http://freakshare.com/files/qcz5qlp3/AGofThrGenS.part05.rar.html
http://freakshare.com/files/md4afeox/AGofThrGenS.part08.rar.html

http://rapidgator.net/file/13429187/AGofThrGenS.part02.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/file/13429270/AGofThrGenS.part06.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/file/13429494/AGofThrGenS.part03.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/file/13429565/AGofThrGenS.part01.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/file/13429588/AGofThrGenS.part07.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/file/13429605/AGofThrGenS.part05.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/file/13429642/AGofThrGenS.part09.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/file/13429692/AGofThrGenS.part04.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/file/13429939/AGofThrGenS.part08.rar.html

http://ul.to/duv8zngq/AGofThrGenS.part05.rar
http://ul.to/1jto0vwu/AGofThrGenS.part04.rar
http://ul.to/4204pakx/AGofThrGenS.part06.rar
http://ul.to/19yz6zc3/AGofThrGenS.part03.rar
http://ul.to/8x0guswj/AGofThrGenS.part09.rar
http://ul.to/jxwos4bp/AGofThrGenS.part01.rar
http://ul.to/bb863lfu/AGofThrGenS.part07.rar
http://ul.to/cht0bhzr/AGofThrGenS.part08.rar
http://ul.to/hyv69y86/AGofThrGenS.part02.rar

http://www.filefactory.com/file/4nkwyzduy7y5/n/AGofThrGenS_part09_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/6nroba1ifnfd/n/AGofThrGenS_part06_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/6iuj7ogl155j/n/AGofThrGenS_part05_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/49axejqqhewr/n/AGofThrGenS_part07_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/70vpmfqiv7oz/n/AGofThrGenS_part01_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/41x2p8nhnjp1/n/AGofThrGenS_part08_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/16shrwv3er3r/n/AGofThrGenS_part02_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/4dwn50o8hz5f/n/AGofThrGenS_part03_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/2re0c48s63q1/n/AGofThrGenS_part04_rar

http://letitbit.net/download/34385.31c72e0be4f3d694b0f9029050a9/AGofThrGenS.part09.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/92020.9dcf32c8cf3b0f571cc480084124/AGofThrGenS.part05.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/74428.7e4a4446c1ab3e266c75aa80a1c4/AGofThrGenS.part06.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/02231.0ae1cb3792842af37fdf89a506b5/AGofThrGenS.part08.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/68899.6672d4a0c1401347b24d7902662c/AGofThrGenS.part07.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/72067.7e2586379116811dac952df80084/AGofThrGenS.part03.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/83821.8adebcb770f121761e21d0b75c0b/AGofThrGenS.part04.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/57586.56df71e89ba328853ce0c70e697b/AGofThrGenS.part02.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/08001.073de1e70d2055399e530fbd3ab3/AGofThrGenS.part01.rar.html
```




*PASSWORD UNRAR:
elcamaleon*

----------

